# Philosophy T-Shirts



## RamistThomist (Nov 13, 2007)

this was funny.
SagaciTee - Philosophy T-shirts and novelty gifts : CafePress.com


----------



## Brian Bosse (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for the link. The shirts are great. I especially liked the analytic t-shirt. 

Brian


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Nov 13, 2007)

Broader Link

I like the "The sentence on the back is true. The sentence on the front is false." one. But I fear I would beat myself up for wearing it...


----------



## Jim Johnston (Nov 13, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> Broader Link
> 
> I like the "The sentence on the back is true. The sentence on the front is false." one. But I fear I would beat myself up for wearing it...




You'd make a dialethist proud...


----------



## polemic_turtle (Nov 13, 2007)

I must admit, I looked long and hard once upon a time for these sorts of things.

These are better, in my opinion. I have the Wittgenstein "Silence" Tshirt. It's about as close as I get to looking goth in public.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 14, 2007)

I like the Calvinist shirts at (Calvinist T-Shirts and Gifts : CafePress.com : Shop Over 35 Million Unique Products)

One of my favorites is the one: "You don't scare me . . . I'm a Calvinist"


----------

